# Stagmomantis species



## padkison (Aug 1, 2007)

Carolina mating


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

NIce looking pair Perry.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

:shock: Black wings?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2007)

Boy, I never seen a photo of mating that good before, good job/or 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

> :shock: Black wings?


Yeah the species get them.


----------



## padkison (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

> :shock: Black wings?


Yes. Common for the males of these.


----------



## padkison (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

>


LOL. I will be interested in some ooths Perry. :lol:


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 12, 2007)

wow thats nice  

those 3 pairs mating is very nice  

grtzz


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha :lol:


----------

